# Emotions know no logic



## Candz216

Hello, please may someone just verify some translations for me as I don't want a tattoo with the incorrect wording on it.

And please may you also translate 'emotions know no logic.'
Thanks for your time.


----------



## Hamlet2508

'emotions know no logic'   animus rationis expers (elliptical)
                                        animus ratione caret

regards,
Hamlet


----------



## Candz216

Thank you so much hamlete. I really apreciate the help but sorry I'm a bit confused as to which translation of 'emotions know no logic I must use?'


----------



## Hamlet2508

Candz216 said:


> Thank you so much hamlete. I really apreciate the help but sorry I'm a bit confused as to which translation of 'emotions know no logic I must use?'



animus rationis expers = emotions free of logic (simply a phrase,but not a complete sentence)
animus ratione caret = emotion is devoid of logic(a complete sentence)
 regards,
Hamlet


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Hamlet2508 said:


> animus rationis expers = emotions free of logic (simply a phrase,but not a complete sentence)
> animus ratione caret = emotion is devoid of logic(a complete sentence)
> regards,
> Hamlet


 
I agree with your translation, but, as you know , "animus" has various meanings and can refer either to mental activities or to  emotions. So I'd prefer to add a word "motus" or "perturbationes " to avoid any misunderstanding   ( Cicero uses these words to talk about emotions ) :

    " Motu animi / Animi pertubationes rationis expertes"


----------



## Hamlet2508

J.F. de TROYES said:


> I agree with your translation, but, as you know , "animus" has various meanings and can refer either to mental activities or to  emotions. So I'd prefer to add a word "motus" or "perturbationes " to avoid any misunderstanding   ( Cicero uses these words to talk about emotions ) :
> 
> " Motu animi / Animi pertubationes rationis expertes"



I deliberately steered clear of "perturbationes" because of its distinct negative connotations [as quite frequent in Cicero,Tusc.disp.III, "Num reliquae quoque perturbationes animi, formidines libidines iracundiae?"; Cic.Tusc.disp.IV, "Restant duae perturbationes, laetitia gestiens et libido"]
as I wasn't too sure whether emotions shouldn't be devoid of that

regards,
hamlet


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Sorry for my blunder about "motus animi "


----------

